# '81 El Camino



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2011)

In July '09 I took this El Camino to Pensicola, Fl. to have my cousins son, a professional painter(I thought) to do some body restoration and, paint it for me. Well, maybe I expected too much. I'm really not satisfied with the color or, the work. So, I have found a neighbor here in North Port, who is offering his garage and, compressor for me to re-paint it myself. I am ordering some Chamelion powders and, will paint it a lighter Blue to Green. 

I had three photos but, only one uploaded. I think due to having satellite service. Yet, another issue.:beat-up:


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I think you are correct to repaint it.  I'm certainly not a fan of that.


----------



## randywa (Jan 15, 2011)

I had a full size 86 Blazer that color with metal flake. I looked pretty decent until a guy misunderstood a stop sign. I love the Cominos.


----------



## el_d (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice car Chuck. 

I know where you can get the chameleon Pearl from..... Coastal scents:biggrin:
Gonna Need a bigger ziplock than I usually get though..... Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Lupe I've already found the pearls much cheaper than any place. It will be next month before I can get this done. This guy has a paint booth with fans and, filters but, he's using it for storage  So, more waiting but, heck I'm used to THAT


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 15, 2011)

When I was painting, that was the easiest of all GM colors to paint.  It was a deep beautiful color shifting blue that went a mile down to the paint.  It didn't fade, was easy to match and sprayed like a dream.  Just how could he mess that up?  Oh yes, I was using lacquer from DuPont.  That could be a part of it. Today's paint is way different than then.  From the picture it looks like the paint was not ready to buff when he did.  Circles and swirls all over.
Charles


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Jan 15, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> Oh yes, I was using lacquer from DuPont.  That could be a part of it. Today's paint is way different than then.  From the picture it looks like the paint was not ready to buff when he did.  Circles and swirls all over.
> Charles



My dad owned a paint and body shop since before I was born, so I grew up in the business, until I escaped when I was 17 or 18. I painted my first paying customer's car at around age 11 or 12, but things have evolved to a point that I'd be lost in a paint shop.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> When I was painting, that was the easiest of all GM colors to paint. It was a deep beautiful color shifting blue that went a mile down to the paint. It didn't fade, was easy to match and sprayed like a dream. Just how could he mess that up? Oh yes, I was using lacquer from DuPont. That could be a part of it. Today's paint is way different than then. From the picture it looks like the paint was not ready to buff when he did. Circles and swirls all over.
> Charles


 The clearcoat was too thick and, deep orange peel resulted. Then he took a stab at wet sanding and used a polisher with some ultra fine compound. Not aggressive enough to cut through.


----------



## Fat Boy (Jan 15, 2011)

i have a guy in tampa that shot my nova, he is not cheap but he had it blocked in 2 weeks and back to me in 3. so far i have won 15 trophies at 17 shows ( 8 being best paint). let me know if you want his number.

Chris


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2011)

Fat Boy said:


> i have a guy in tampa that shot my nova, he is not cheap but he had it blocked in 2 weeks and back to me in 3. so far i have won 15 trophies at 17 shows ( 8 being best paint). let me know if you want his number.
> 
> Chris


 That's cool Chris. Wish I'd have had his number when I started. Back when I HAD money for paint. It's on ME now. Money's gone. It won't be show quality but, I will have what I want. 

I would like to see that Nova


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry things didn't work the way you wanted them Chuck - but it is a nice vehicle and worth getting done the way you want, even if you have to Wait a bit. We are all waiting for something now - aren't we .... Sell a few extra pens down there and getter done....:biggrin:

Linda


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Sorry things didn't work the way you wanted them Chuck - but it is a nice vehicle and worth getting done the way you want, even if you have to Wait a bit. We are all waiting for something now - aren't we .... Sell a few extra pens down there and getter done....:biggrin:
> 
> Linda


 Thank you Linda! I appreciate the support. As a matter of fact, I've just received my new business cards from Vista Print and, have begun passing them out. :biggrin: Hope you and Mike enjoyed the meeting WITHOUT MEEEE!!!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 15, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> MLKWoodWorking said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry things didn't work the way you wanted them Chuck - but it is a nice vehicle and worth getting done the way you want, even if you have to Wait a bit. We are all waiting for something now - aren't we .... Sell a few extra pens down there and getter done....:biggrin:
> ...


 

We missed you terribly Chuck.  :frown:  However we did enjoy the meeting and getting to meet some of the members of the local chapter that we hadn't met before.  I think we'll have to drag you back up here this summer for one of the meetings when all this white nasty stuff has gone away :biggrin:

We just got our new business cards too!  That's kinda neat you'll have to send us one so we can compare :wink:

Chat soon.
Linda


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 15, 2011)

Three El Caminos have graced my drive way. I love them. I like this one. I'd straighten the bumper, paint the bed and put the chrome back on. Love the unit, how much do you want for it.?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> Three El Caminos have graced my drive way. I love them. I like this one. I'd straighten the bumper, paint the bed and put the chrome back on. Love the unit, how much do you want for it.?


 Thanks John, new bumpers are on the list of things to replace. The bed will be coated, maybe with Rhino Liner, after the paint issue is settled. I will take some dings out of the chrome pieces before putting them back on with new clips. About 10 grand should cover it. :biggrin:


----------



## Fat Boy (Jan 15, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Fat Boy said:
> 
> 
> > i have a guy in tampa that shot my nova, he is not cheap but he had it blocked in 2 weeks and back to me in 3. so far i have won 15 trophies at 17 shows ( 8 being best paint). let me know if you want his number.
> ...


 
ask and you shall recieve....not the best pic but this was at the turkey rod run in daytona last year..


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweet man. And, one of my favorite years. The guy did a great job on it. A straight body like that is rare. I know a body guy in Indy with a '68 Put 502 Thumper in it. That thing is SICK! 

There is a El Camino show in Orlando Feb. 12-13 I will be in Indy.:frown:

Thanks for posting Chris.


----------



## Fat Boy (Jan 15, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Sweet man. And, one of my favorite years. The guy did a great job on it. A straight body like that is rare. I know a body guy in Indy with a '68 Put 502 Thumper in it. That thing is SICK!
> 
> There is a El Camino show in Orlando Feb. 12-13 I will be in Indy.:frown:
> 
> Thanks for posting Chris.


 
Thanks, we pulled that out of a feild in brooksville, FL. had a 4" oak tree growing threw the floorboard and out the windsheild lol. me and my dad spent almost 8 years building it. i build a full frame for it and replaced every piece of sheet metal on the car except the roof.  just wrapping up a 502 for it so its going back under the knife soon  funny thing is i only paid 300 bucks for the car.....:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2011)

Putting that 502 in there is THE right move. Nice car!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not a fan of blue cars to start with, but if your photo is true, you don't even have good coverage... looks like some holidays in the paint job... I vote for a nice dark green.. One of my favorite colors was the British Racing Green... a deep dark green, almost a black.... along that line, both of my cars are white... go figure.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 16, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > Three El Caminos have graced my drive way. I love them. I like this one. I'd straighten the bumper, paint the bed and put the chrome back on. Love the unit, how much do you want for it.?
> ...


Ten grand is about right for what you are going to do to it. I'd like to see the progress.
John


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 16, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:


> I'm not a fan of blue cars to start with, but if your photo is true, you don't even have good coverage... looks like some holidays in the paint job... I vote for a nice dark green.. One of my favorite colors was the British Racing Green... a deep dark green, almost a black.... along that line, both of my cars are white... go figure.


I am in favor of dark green with tan leather interior. Or, Aqua Blur with tan leather interior.


----------



## Fat Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:


> I'm not a fan of blue cars to start with, but if your photo is true, you don't even have good coverage... looks like some holidays in the paint job... I vote for a nice dark green.. One of my favorite colors was the British Racing Green... a deep dark green, almost a black.... along that line, both of my cars are white... go figure.


 
for starters, that was taken on a cloudy day with my camera phone, the paint is flawless and the coverage is spot on. I am a fan of green but the color blue i chose is still a chevy blue, if you remember the greens from the 60's and 70's they were less than desirable.  I am working on a 69 chevelle right now that is a bright green with tan interrior, maybe that one will be more to your likings :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 18, 2011)

*Here's an update*

Finally got this beast repainted. Some were asking for photos. Still not complete but, moving forward. It is Chameleon "Carribean Blue to Green" I like this much better than the dark blue in the first post. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweet! I tend more towards the 3/4 ton or bigger trucks but my uncle had an El Camino very much like yours. His was silver with a black and red interior, he was closer to me in age than my father and we used to have a lot of fun in his. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.

BTW Not at all a paint guy but the new paint looks Awsome to me!


----------



## Rick P (Aug 18, 2011)

I have to share this......when I saw the first pic of our truck I thought something like this hapened to it!


----------



## Rick P (Aug 18, 2011)

But you dont have Moose in florida or glacier silt for them to lick off your truck.........




They are after the salt in the silt.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 18, 2011)

Dang


----------



## BigShed (Aug 18, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Finally got this beast repainted. Some were asking for photos. Still not complete but, moving forward. It is Chameleon "Carribean Blue to Green" I like this much better than the dark blue in the first post. Thanks for your interest.



Nice looking ute Charles, what's under the bonnet?


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 18, 2011)

I like your el camino. My youngest son started rebuilding on a couple of years ago and lost interest really fast and sold it for next to nothing before I could buy it from him. Rick you have some nice snow already:wink:


----------



## Rick P (Aug 18, 2011)

Took those back in Febuary only wish it looked like that outside now.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 18, 2011)

Chuck.t sure is a nice looking Elkie, it does look a lot better this color, How much they want to shoot the bed with Rhino liner?? ever check out the stuff from Autozone, it's supposed to be "ALOMST" the same. you can shoot it or roll it. I had the pans on my bug Rhino'd it's been on for over 10 years and still there. A girl my wife works with just sold a Cherry, almost Ferrari red 67 Elkie, for $5,000, had a 350 and was beautiful, her dad built it and she's a baby having a baby, with a worthless boyfriend, so the Elkie had to go, and me with no money!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Ken, I haven't priced Rhino here in Fl. yet. I had the 78 shot with Scorpion. Two thirds the price of Rhino at $450.00 Have considered the DYI kits and, am leaning that way. Too much left to do, to haul off and, sink MANY hundreds into one area. Too bad the poor guy had to part with his. I plan to leave this one to my son so, I hope I don't ever get into a situation like that. It happens I guess.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 18, 2011)

I love it. That is one nice looking Elky. After four of them I had to ask to see yours. 
Thank you, 
John


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks John. Sure has taken a long time, just to get this far.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 18, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Chuck.t sure is a nice looking Elkie, it does look a lot better this color, How much they want to shoot the bed with Rhino liner?? ever check out the stuff from Autozone, it's supposed to be "ALOMST" the same. you can shoot it or roll it. I had the pans on my bug Rhino'd it's been on for over 10 years and still there. A girl my wife works with just sold a Cherry, almost Ferrari red 67 Elkie, for $5,000, had a 350 and was beautiful, her dad built it and she's a baby having a baby, with a worthless boyfriend, so the Elkie had to go, and me with no money!!!


 
Ken the stuff at Autozone is the exact same. DAMHIKT:biggrin: I have an inside connection!!! It's also way cheaper than the rhino lining.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh how I wish they'd make the El Camino again. Camaro front end, maybe. 

Either way, you have a nice car there, paint her nice!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 18, 2011)

redfishsc said:


> Oh how I wish they'd make the El Camino again. Camaro front end, maybe.
> 
> Either way, you have a nice car there, paint her nice!


 Thank you Matt! I liked the later models better than this year but, hey, I'm happy with this one.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 19, 2011)

Lets see that license plate.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 19, 2011)

I bet it's a Hoosier plate:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Aug 19, 2011)

Rick P said:


> But you dont have Moose in florida or glacier silt for them to lick off your truck.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Poor truck... "I feel so violated!"


----------



## DustyDenim (Aug 19, 2011)

Chuck, I am glad I logged on to this site today after not being on here for awhile. Glad to see you got the El Camino re-painted, but I really thought you would paint it solid black with a forward leaning #3 on the drivers side door in honor of our favorite driver. Either way you did a way better job on the paint than the previous guy did. Fred.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 19, 2011)

DustyDenim said:


> Chuck, I am glad I logged on to this site today after not being on here for awhile. Glad to see you got the El Camino re-painted, but I really thought you would paint it solid black with a forward leaning #3 on the drivers side door in honor of our favorite driver. Either way you did a way better job on the paint than the previous guy did. Fred.


Like this one? This was the '78 I drove for about 18 years until it rusted underneath beyond repair. I have to admit, I should have went back to black but, not in Florida. Don't know, it could still happen :biggrin: Thanks Fred!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 19, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Lets see that license plate.


Later.



EBorraga said:


> I bet it's a Hoosier plate:biggrin:


 Not a Hoosier plate but, it IS the MOST expensive plate I've ever paid for


----------



## wolftat (Aug 19, 2011)

Rick P said:


> But you dont have Moose in florida or glacier silt for them to lick off your truck.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So thats how you chum for moose.:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Aug 19, 2011)

Car is looking good Chuck, what are you doing inside the bed of the El Camino?


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 19, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Lets see that license plate.


Here you go Mike



wolftat said:


> Car is looking good Chuck, what are you doing inside the bed of the El Camino?


Thanks Neil. I pretty much have to give YOU credit for the idea of the Chameleon paint. Thanks!
I'm going to apply the Bedliner stuff from Autozone I think. Rhino is just too expensive for ME.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 20, 2011)

Your Elky and my SSR are cousins. I love my SSR. The bed of your truck is probably twice as large as mine. Yours will hold 4 sets of golf clubs, mine will hold two and a six pack.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 20, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> Your Elky and my SSR are cousins. I love my SSR. The bed of your truck is probably twice as large as mine. Yours will hold 4 sets of golf clubs, mine will hold two and a six pack.


 Those are cool. I was glad to see Chevy put some old school back on the street. It would be great with a 502 Thumper. I'm sure somebody has already done that.  My son has the HHR I like them too but, I favor the SSR.


----------

